# [Excel]: Zwischenablage per VBA bearbeiten möglich?



## Sebastian Thalhammer (8. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute!

Habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe in verschiedenen Spalten Werte, die ich selektiere und dann mit STRG + C kopieren kann. Danach möchte ich diese in ein anderes Tool einfügen und habe aber zwischen den Werten zahlreiche Leerzeichen.

Gibt es eine elegante Möglichkeit, diese Leerzeichen zu entfernen und gleich den kompletten String parat zu haben?

Es gibt ja keine Eventabfrage OnCopy() oder etwas ähnliches, bei der ich die ActiveSelection überprüfen kann, oder?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Yaslaw (8. Februar 2011)

Du kannst ein Kopier-VB schreiben. Anstelle von CTRL-C rufst du das Macro auf.
Darin liest du alles aus und, machst die Anpassungen un schreibst das Resultat ins Clipboard
Die Fuunktion ClipBoard_SetData()  findest du hier


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (10. Februar 2011)

Danke, hab mittlerweile eine weitaus praktikablerer Lösung mittels VERKETTEN() erstellt.
Tja manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

Vielen Dank trotzdem.


----------

